# Android-users-are-more-honest-humble-than-iPhone



## sumit05 (Sep 3, 2016)

Android users are more honest, humble than iPhone users, claims study - Times of Indi


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2016)

I don't think testing 530 users is enough to reflect on everyone.

But from the iPhone users that I have personally met, they mostly bought it as a fashion statement.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 5, 2016)

[satire]
This study is baseless
- Sent from my iPhone 7
[/satire]


----------



## lywyre (Sep 6, 2016)

I am not a fan of Apple and never have recommended one to anybody.

Say I spend INR 65000 and bought myself an iPhone. Would I not be trying to get every bit of value from it? 
Maybe I lie that I am happy with my new mobile so that I may not look like a fool after spending so much (same applies for any upmarket Android) on a device actually not worth so much. Or a more cheaper one (by price) is available that offers same or better quality and performance. 

Every body has an expectation when they buy a mobile. They know what they are spending and what the want (not need). They are satisfied if they get it.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 7, 2016)

realman said:


> No comment



Then why did you post?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 12, 2016)

You could delete the post.


----------

